

10,000+ Web Fonts - oknoorap
http://www.dailywf.com

======
mdekkers
looks like mostly illegal uploads:

Frutiger LT Std Bold was removed from our database. You can read author's
message below.

Message from the owner. Please download legally from official font's website.
Thanks.

